# 2015 4x4 not working/ CVT light on



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys i have a 2015 brute and went to load it up the other day to ride and noticed it wouldn't go into 4x4. i went and rode for a couple hrs and the CVT light came on and stayed on. i know that it comes on every 100 hrs but i had like 110 hrs on it when it came on and had recently gotten the VFJ clutch springs put in. (all after 100 hrs) will the CVT light coming on and staying on cause the 4x4 not to work? i couldn't find anything in the threads.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would think the light is just a service indicator, if the belt light came on because of the belt switch being tripped it would be in limp mode. do you have any blinking lights 
personally i would think about a manual conversion, i have sold several for the newer brutes ,but if you are still in warranty i would go to the dealer , the oem systems in my opinion are not good an fail quite often. seems to be more often for the mud riders


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

rmax said:


> i would think the light is just a service indicator, if the belt light came on because of the belt switch being tripped it would be in limp mode. do you have any blinking lights
> personally i would think about a manual conversion, i have sold several for the newer brutes ,but if you are still in warranty i would go to the dealer , the oem systems in my opinion are not good an fail quite often. seems to be more often for the mud riders


no its not in limp mode. first the 4x4 wouldn't work rode for a couple hrs and the cvt light came on.i did notice that the KBEC wasn't working properly under 10mph .its like it just quit when you hit 10mph. i took it to the shop this morning cause i have a 5 year warranty on it.i will let you know the outcome for future reference. i was just curious if the CVT light coming on (not blinking) would hinder the 4x4 from working. Thanks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

10-4 the kebc not working will cause the 4wd not to engage
But it should be flashing 
The time intervals in the flashes indicates what's not working

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

rmax said:


> 10-4 the kebc not working will cause the 4wd not to engage
> But it should be flashing
> The time intervals in the flashes indicates what's not working
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


thats the thing nothing is blinking. I'm stumped.


----------



## Stealthlogics (Jul 17, 2015)

Keep us posted


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

found out it was the belt actuator. it was shot for some reason. Fyi


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thanks for posting your findings 
most just quit posting an leaves the ones following in the dark 
agian thanks


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

just wanted to make a correction on the diagnosis of the problem. i thought the kawasaki shop told me that the belt actuator was bad. it wasn't. turns out it was the ECU that controls the transmission and 4x4. i don't yet know why it burnt up but will keep you posted on my findings.


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

yet another correction on the diagnosis. kawasaki put a new belt actuator , 4x4 actuator, and CVT ECU. all of which are known working parts.they still could not get the belt actuator to work. they called the manufacturer and they said to replace the chassis harness. the dealer i take mine to is very reputable and has a top notch lead technician thats why its baffling me on what it is and what cause the issue. has anyone had similar issues with a 2012 or up?

Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I've heard any reports like this on the 12+s


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have sold manual conversions to several owners of the 2012+ brutes really do not know what problems they were having other just tired of messing with them changing parts can get expensive to say the least


----------



## 2015brute (Aug 25, 2015)

got my bike back with a new chassis harness. everything works like it should now. the dealer did tell me that they found the speed sensor was cracked. my display and speedo worked fine though. but sure enough it was broken:thinking:
after they changed out the harness they tried it with the broken speed sensor still on it and it was the same. changed it out and everything worked. i didn't think that the speed sensor would cause the 4x4 not to work but evidently it does FYI. just letting y'all know what the outcome was.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update 
So many come on here with problems get a few suggestions an never post again until they have another problem 
Again thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

